# Appreciate some advice!



## jackblows (Mar 17, 2015)

Hi all,

Appreciate some help on this situation, I have recently applied (and been offered following a number of interviews) for a real estate job in Dubai. The package is a little unsettling from my point of view as I have been researching costs. 

The package is 100% commission based, no accommodation, transport or any allowance from the company of any kind in fact.
I am going straight into a sales role so need to have enough to cover myself until my first commissions start rolling in. 

Can anyone shed any light on whether you think this is a sensible role to take and whether there is still a substantial amount to be made?
The company have guidelined earnings should reach an average of 45kdhs per month. I am taking this with a pinch of salt, the commission structure is 50/50 so there is money to be made I just would appreciate some views. I am allowing myself the equivalent of £2000 sterling per month for everything, is this a sensible figure? 

Any light shed would be appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

£2,000 is AED11,000 or so, you'll need that and more. Real Estate is nothing like it is in the UK, not saying you can't make it but currently rents and purchase prices are dropping and the market is stagnant, no-one is buying.

Would also depend on which company it is some have a decent rep, others you avoid like the plague.


----------



## jackblows (Mar 17, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> £2,000 is AED11,000 or so, you'll need that and more. Real Estate is nothing like it is in the UK, not saying you can't make it but currently rents and purchase prices are dropping and the market is stagnant, no-one is buying.
> 
> Would also depend on which company it is some have a decent rep, others you avoid like the plague.


not sure I am allowed to name the company but it is Allsopp and Allsopp, they have as far as I am aware from reviews got a pretty decent rep. what is a comfortable figure you would advise in English per month until I see a return from the company?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Realistically? 4-6 months at £2,500 a month.

I don't know anyone who works for them though, sorry.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

second hit on Google: Allsopp And Allsopp - Real Estate Market talk Bad, Review 262588 | Complaints Board


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Please can we be careful about publicly discussing the pros and cons of organisations on the forum. Thank you.


----------



## LittleStampede (May 8, 2015)

jackblows said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Appreciate some help on this situation, I have recently applied (and been offered following a number of interviews) for a real estate job in Dubai. The package is a little unsettling from my point of view as I have been researching costs.
> 
> ...


Hi Jack,

Just interested if you took this job? My husband has been offered the same role, starting late July. How are you finding it there? My husband is definitely going to take it as it's a fantastic opportunity with what seems like a great company, but we're also keeping our feet on the ground in that I'll stay over here initially, then if he likes it after his 3 months probation period is up, THEN I'll hand my notice in (another 3 months), rent our house out and move over there.

PM me if you like


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

LittleStampede said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> Just interested if you took this job? My husband has been offered the same role, starting late July. How are you finding it there? My husband is definitely going to take it as it's a fantastic opportunity with what seems like a great company, but we're also keeping our feet on the ground in that I'll stay over here initially, then if he likes it after his 3 months probation period is up, THEN I'll hand my notice in (another 3 months), rent our house out and move over there.
> 
> PM me if you like


One of the things you REALLY need to keep in mind is that the real estate market is completely different than it is in the UK.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

I had Dutch couple move to Dubai 2 years ago. The husband got a job with a real estate company in Dubai. He was selling only in Arabian Ranches and it was all commission based, no base salary. He hardly made anything and worse he got so pissed by unprofessional nature of the market. This was during Expo 2020 boom when the market was booming. So its risky but if you are able to sell, the payoff is good.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't recommend a real estate agent job here to my worst enemy (I do not think I have one though).


----------



## Cos_mo (Feb 9, 2012)

On 11,000dhs you will have to live like a rat. Half of that will go on rent. Think carefully...Dubai is a great place to live if you get a decent salary and if not.....


----------

